# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  WTS > Runescape 07 Account; Skiller perfect for making anything you want; Check it

## FredoFrogs

Please look below; this is the runescape account I'm selling, I'm not looking for much really, just a little, it has current membership for another 31days so you get that on top with the account, there is plenty on the account to play around with and you can gain combat to your wishes if you want to be a pure or a main or remain a skiller it will be your choice, anyways throw some offers at me and I will let you know, the account also has a ton of loyalty points on it for the current version of runescape, I am the one who created this account so you will be safe purchasing this account as I have no further interested in Runescape, I'm looking for Paypal or even maybe Corecoins, please post below or inbox me.

*I have a Runescape account I'm selling, it has a good 07 Skiller currently with these stats*

*The Bank of the account as well is as shown*



*The account also has stuff for the current version of Runescape, I haven't played much of it but you have a hell a lot of points to use towards it*

----------


## gcn1595

Sent you a PM.

----------

